# Front wheel/s vibrating?



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I recently began to feel a lot of vibration from the front wheels, or just the front passenger side mostly. It seems fine, no warning lights,etc. So being at almost 5000 miles, I thought I should balance the tires, looked in the manual, it says they are LIFETIME balanced by Chevy engineers and will NEVER require balancing again. I don't seem to believe this, and the vibration worries me, it's there at all speeds, 30 mph or 70 mph. any thoughts?


----------



## whedgit (Aug 18, 2011)

Check your tires for bumps on the tread. One may have thrown a belt. If thats the case it should be covered under warranty either by your dealer or by the tire manufacturer. Let us what what the diagnosis is! Hope all is well!


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Will do. I know when I bought the car they said my tires are guaranteed for 3 years, if I get a flat or have a problem, they'll fix it or replace it for free. How will I know if it threw a belt?


----------



## whedgit (Aug 18, 2011)

If you run your hand across the tread around the tire you will feel a bum that isn't contoured with the tire. You'll know it if you feel it. In some severe cases you'll even see the bump.

If you do feel the bump take it to the dealer immediately it is unsafe to drive with a blown belt.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I ran my hands all the way around both front tires, no bumps. The front right tire almost always has lower pressure than the others, they are at 34, but that one is at 28. I only feel the vibration in the steering wheel if that means anything.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Make sure the lug nuts are tight, and there is no such thing as a lifetime balance, they may rebalance for free but you could easily have lost a wheel weight or at the very least when you put on new tires they will need to be balanced. Does the vibration change with speed? is always there or only when you hit higher speeds (above 45MPH). Does it change when you turn certain directions? Is it only when you hit the brakes?


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

Macman said:


> I ran my hands all the way around both front tires, no bumps. The front right tire almost always has lower pressure than the others, they are at 34, but that one is at 28. I only feel the vibration in the steering wheel if that means anything.


Just curious -- did you jack up the car to check for the bumps, or did you leave it on the ground?


----------



## JNovak56 (Apr 13, 2011)

You may just have lost a "weight", cause the wheel to be out of balance.


----------



## whedgit (Aug 18, 2011)

Macman said:


> I ran my hands all the way around both front tires, no bumps. The front right tire almost always has lower pressure than the others, they are at 34, but that one is at 28. I only feel the vibration in the steering wheel if that means anything.


If you air that tire up and it consistently goes back to 28 or loses any air pressure I'd get it checked right away. 

I haven't worked as a mechanic in a couple years. Going off what I can remember. I believe my experience is lacking more and more as time goes on lol


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

JNovak56 said:


> You may just have lost a "weight", cause the wheel to be out of balance.


9 out of 10 times that is it, but def check the lug nuts just to be sure, if it is the lugs it will become self critiquing.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Get the tires rotated and it should correct the problem. If not look at the tire condition.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I've never heard of lifetime balancing and copied this from the owner's manual.

If the vehicle
vibrates when driving on a smooth
road, the tires and wheels might
need to be rebalanced. See your​dealer for proper diagnosis.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

ok, I was too quick to speak, here is what it says:


> The tires and wheels were aligned
> and balanced at the factory to
> provide the longest tire life and best
> overall performance. Adjustments to
> ...


note, my car does not pull left or right, but remains straight.


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

If you didn't jack the car up when you checked the tires for bumps, it could still be a broken belt... the bumps are sometimes way more obvious when you take the car's weight off of the tire.


----------



## whedgit (Aug 18, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> If you didn't jack the car up when you checked the tires for bumps, it could still be a broken belt... the bumps are sometimes way more obvious when you take the car's weight off of the tire.


Absolutely true. 

How hard is it shaking the steering wheel? Moving your hands when driving or just a slight wobble? The harder the shake it USUALLY means the worse things are. I hope its just a wheel weight, quick and easy. If its a belt = new tire :/


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

it doesn't shake violently, it's slight, but I'm very sensitive. I did not jack the car up but will asap.


----------



## whedgit (Aug 18, 2011)

Macman said:


> it doesn't shake violently, it's slight, but I'm very sensitive. I did not jack the car up but will asap.


Doesn't sound like a belt then. I agree with everyone who is saying its possibly a wheel weight. One thing is for sure, the mechanic at the shop you go to will be able to tell as soon as he puts the tire on the balancing machine.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I'm contacting the dealer today.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I'm p!ssed! I called, and the lady says it sounds like a wheel weight, and if it is a wheel weight, then it's MY FAULt it got knocked off! and I would probably have to pay to replace it. That's stupid, it's 5 months old!!! She said that it depends on the mileage as to whether it will be covered under warranty or not. I am So ready to leave Chevy. This is the same BS I went through with Nissan!


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Macman said:


> ok, I was too quick to speak, here is what it says:
> 
> note, my car does not pull left or right, but remains straight.



A tire out of balance won't make a car pull, that would be an alignment issue. Also an alignment issue should not give you a vibration unless something is damaged. If you haven't smashed into a pothole or hit your tire hard with something it is highly unlikely the belt separated. Tire failure without being damaged is almost unheard of on major brand tires.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

a lost wheel weight, a shifted belt in the tire, underinflation, flat spotted tire, wheel bearing failing, cv joint failing - all can cause a vibration.


----------

